# starfish



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Does anyone know what kinda starfish this is? It just showed up . This is as good of pic as I could get. The legs are like branches on a tree and there is 8.:roll:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Basket Starfish (Gorgonocephalidae)

Gorgonocephalus eucnemis (Basket Sea Star)


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Oh thanks It is still attached to the rock.but according to article. Wont probably wont live? But doesnt look bad for tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I've never seen one before. So I couldn't tell you much about them.


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Ok . It is on a piece of lr from florida and survived some water issues starting tank up. Newbie so must be a fighter


----------

